#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  China-Laos Railway

## Jingjoe

Hello All..

Does anybody know where 'Exactly' the new China-Lao Railway will travel through Vientiane & actually cross into Thailand??

I've read a few conflicting reports about it going across the north of the capital to join up at Thanaleng Station, but then other reports say that a new bridge will be built slightly west of the capital.

----------

